# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  help with some prep

## elpropiotorvic

i have my first fight coming soon and im wondering what the day of the fight should look like in terms of what activities to do......like getting up at a certain time....doing this and this type of activities during the day until a certain time then taking a nap then etc.etc.etc.... and also how many days prior to the fight i should stop training ....i was thinking 3 days...is that too much or what do u guys think

----------


## WARMachine

I think if your instructor isnt coaching you through this, you have problems.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

i dont really have a coach...i have a training partner....and cant afford one....I have done quite a bit of meditation and psycoprogramation in the past but want to know what to visualize etc....

----------


## WARMachine

This is an MMA fight yes?

Whats your training backround?

The main thing i can tell you bro, is try to calm the nerves. Though it seems impossible. Just go out there, and do what youve trained to do. Win, Lose, or Draw, get out there and fight your heart out.

After weigh ins, i like to hydrate obviously. Eat up. Work out a little.

And just relax. Go over the final gameplans. And get in that mindframe that youre going there to do battle.

----------


## Cam09

> This is an MMA fight yes?
> 
> Whats your training backround?
> 
> The main thing i can tell you bro, is try to calm the nerves. Though it seems impossible. Just go out there, and do what youve trained to do. Win, Lose, or Draw, get out there and fight your heart out.
> 
> After weigh ins, i like to hydrate obviously. Eat up. *Work out a little*.
> 
> And just relax. Go over the final gameplans. And get in that mindframe that youre going there to do battle.


When you say work out a little just some light pommeling to get oyur heart rate going a bit or what? Just curious

----------


## NathanSummers

I've warmed up friends in the past for small shows, just hit the mits alittle bit, jump some rope and get loose. As for the mental part, thats all on you. You can either get in the zone or you can't, music always helps me, your gonna have alot of anxiety if this is your first fight so be prepared for a adrenaline rush in the first round which will result in an energy drop after which could make you hit a wall.

----------


## 8iron

If your a fighter, or wrestler/grappler like i use to do before all you young guys even knew mma, you usually trained right up to weigh ins to make sure you made weight.............then I would rehydrate and start carb loading for energy.. the day of a match i would relax as much as i could till it was time to turn the switch on, on when the switch comes on, nobody should even want to be around you,make sure your mental game is as insane as your training.............Peace and good Luck Bro!!!!!!!!

----------


## elpropiotorvic

thanks to everybody....been away from the forum..training hard...had food poisoning so stopped training for 2 days....but im back...31 days to go

----------

